# Installing garage door ???



## coltsfan (Jul 28, 2006)

My garage door came off track and twisted as a result, I am going to replace the door and the rails, How hard a job is this??


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

coltsfan said:


> My garage door came off track and twisted as a result, I am going to replace the door and the rails, How hard a job is this??


What twisted the door or the rails?

The major concern when replacing a garage door is the spring. It is very dangerous if the tension is not properly released.


do a web search on how to replace a garage door. It is easier if you have two people.


:thumbsup:


----------



## coltsfan (Jul 28, 2006)

redline said:


> What twisted the door or the rails?
> 
> The major concern when replacing a garage door is the spring. It is very dangerous if the tension is not properly released.
> 
> ...


Both the door and the frame twisted, I got a little carried away trying to get the door up.


----------



## Pearce Services (Dec 21, 2005)

If the spring is running parallel to the horizontal portion of the tracks, they are extension springs, and are relatively easy to work on for a DIYer. If the spring is above the door header, parallel to the door, it is a torsion spring, which is not a DIY project, since the springs are very dangerous.

Most Residential door have extension springs.


----------



## indymedic (Aug 2, 2006)

*DIY Garage door*

I did it myself several years ago. I used one of those springs you tension with a dril. The scary part was undoing the old spring.

I probably took a big risk, but I just reached around the corner and clipped the cable with some cutters. Hindsight is 20/20 and I absolutely wouldn't recommend this to anyone. 

Installing the new door was a breeze. The new opener was a bit more trouble, simply because it was a new installation and there is a serious lack of framing to hang it from.

The directions that came with the door were very good, I think it was a Dalton brand.


----------



## Junebug (Aug 11, 2006)

This happened to our roll up door, hubby got it back on track somehow...


----------

